# Parade of Avatars



## Rich Koster (Oct 19, 2009)

Some of you may have noticed my parade of avatars. In honor of Brother Luther nailing something to a door, I created this slide show. The people I displayed are/were in need of correction or outright reformation. Some of them blatantly violate the 3rd Commandment by misrepresenting God and dragging His reputation in the dirt. Now may I direct you to another avatar.......my own photo. I am one who may stray down the wrong path as these people did. I need someone to keep me from getting dull or rusty. As iron sharpens iron, one man sharpens another. May we all be sharpened in the truth and when needed, have a good brother nail something to our door to get us back on the right path. Happy Reformation Day.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 19, 2009)

But you have the trusty White Castle to guide you!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> But you have the trusty White Castle to guide you!



Was that a chapter I missed in Pilgrim's Progress?


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 19, 2009)

> > But you have the trusty White Castle to guide you!
> 
> 
> Was that a chapter I missed in Pilgrim's Progress?



It was simply written 300 years too soon!


----------

